# Поиск нот оригинальных произведений для электронного баяна



## bykov.acco (30 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья!
У меня следующий вопрос. Я играю на баяне Roland FR-8. Сейчас столкнулся с проблемой наличия оригинальных произведений для электронного баяна. Может кто-то располагает какой либо информацией по данному вопросу.
Заранее всем спасибо за помощь!


----------



## kep (30 Ноя 2017)

bykov.acco (30.11.2017, 18:17) писал:


> Сейчас столкнулся с проблемой наличия оригинальных произведений для электронного баяна.


 Вопрос, конечно, интересный (С) 
Думаю, произведений для Роланда пока не написаноСлишком молодой инструмент. А вот аранжировок уже много. В тяжелом весе имеет смысл посмотреть на финалы Роландовского аккордеонного конкурса, включая Семеновские произведения, сыгранные Клавдией Тарабриной - почти наверняка это аранжировки самого Семенова и их можно считать оригинальными произведениями.


----------



## bykov.acco (1 Дек 2017)

Спасибо!
Есть ли эти ноты в открытом доступе?


----------

